
Carnival scam science – and how to win [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk_ZlWJ3qJI
======
camtarn
TL;DW - dividing carnival games into games of luck, games of skill (usually
with some sneaky tricks to make people overestimate their chances of success),
and games that are more or less impossible to win. Most useful tip - don't
ever expect to win at a stall which offers giant, expensive prizes.

